# Puzzled about 5d Mark III vs Nikon D800 prices



## joemod (May 13, 2012)

Greetings,
First of all pardon for another 5d mIII vs D800 topic but I would like some insight on the pricing of these two bodies across the world. Here in Greece where I live, 5d mIII costs 3600 euros while D800 costs 2650 euros i.e. there is a 950 euro (1200$) difference. In USA though the difference is only $500 (3500$ vs 3000$). Isn't this strange or what? Can anyone give me a possible explanation about this huge difference?

p.s. I am not starting a debate on which body is better or if 5d is overpriced. I can't afford any of them for the time being.


----------

